Ask HN: What’s the best business you can start with $250k? - tempsy
======
KerryJones
I would guess that most businesses in history were started with less than this
-- it's a pretty broad question. Can you narrow it down? Are you looking for a
lifestyle business? A specific field? Are you open to buying businesses?

------
dhruvkar
Check out feinternational.com

It has online businesses for sale, with a few different business models.

SaaS, Affiliate, Display advertising, drop shipping.

Assuming you're somewhat familiar with one type of business model and an
industry, purchasing one might provide the most bang for your buck.

------
quaquaqua1
Stock trader, because your risk is only 250k. Other businesses involve even
more risk than your principle.

~~~
BlackEyedWolf
Amen.

